# emigrating to edminton next year



## lkgirl (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Im married with 2 kids and we are looking to emigrate next summer to Edmonton Alberta and i have a few queries for yous experts or not so experts. any opinions im grateful for. We will be 34 next summer and our kids will be 6 and 5.
\
My husband is a toolmaker with 12 years exp.
He doesnt want to work as a toolmaker. the wages wont make a huge difference to our lives so he wants to work out in the salt mines for a year or two and make enough money to live and save for a house. thats the plan. but can it be done. he wants to either live there(which is extremely expensive esp fort mcmurray) or travel to and from edmonton.

My Mother wants to come with us. she is a carer at the moment but she 57. will she have trouble getting a visa?

i have 2 chronic illnesses. im in remission and its fairly in control with 1 of them but the other is still being investigated. im worried itll effect my chances. will my husband need to get a job with health insurance? the cost of the drugs im currently on are through the roof. i have a med card here but had to pay last year while i fought for it. im pretty confident ill be of the expensive drug and be on a more manageable maintenance drug. 

I would like to study nursing. ive been looking at the U of Alberta. 
would i be better applying now for next september or waiting till i get there and applying for the following year. the fees are mental for emigrants 22k? if im there a year and have sponsorship would the fees be cheaper.
if a applied now does any1 know if theres a payment plan.

we have about 20k for the move. do you think this would cover everything including flights, entry fee, rent deposits, utility deposits etc?

now with regards to edmonton. where is a good quiet semi rural town with catholic schools and easy commute to the university? am i asking too much. 

thats it for now. thank in advance for any replies.

Mo


----------



## lkgirl (Oct 27, 2012)

not a dickie bird? no1 have any advise.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


lkgirl said:


> not a dickie bird? no1 have any advise.


Your post indicates an intention not a legit plan. 

1 - Have you contacted any potential employer(s) yet?
2 - Have you considered that from Edmonton to Fort Mc.Murray is a nice 5 1/2 hrs. ride one way? 
3 - In terms of your medical condition(s), it will be up to the medical examiner to decide on that.
4 - The lower tuition rates are available for permanent residents, citizens and exceptional students. 
5 - Sherwood Park, Spruce Grove and St. Albert are some the "little" towns Irish like.
6 - Catholic Schools, no idea. 


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lkgirl (Oct 27, 2012)

hi jrge,
thanks for the reply.


No, we havent started approaching employers yet. 
i had an idea of the distance from Edmonton but not sure how it can be done. Do they still fly in and out workers?
fort mc murray was just an example. WE dont know wheres best to go to.

We're really confused about the whole process. last week we didnt know what all the abbreviations were. lMO, PR, TWV and so on but we're getting there.
we are just looking for advise to make it easier to understand.


catholic schools arent a must.

mo


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


lkgirl said:


> hi jrge,
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> No, we havent started approaching employers yet.
> ...


The most important step is to find out how (employment/marriage/intra-transfer/holiday visa) to get here.

At the moment, I would suggest to work on finding potential employers to sponsor your husband. If he finds one, they need to apply for something called Labour Market Opinion (LMO). If approved, then he flies over and applies for his Temporary Work Permit (TWP) at Port Of Entry (POE). Any permit -either work or study- for you and the children, will depend upon the category/level of his LMO/TWP (skilled/semi-skilled/unskilled). 

I wouldn't be able to answer if laborers/workers are flown in and out Fort Mc.Murray.

So you know, Canadian companies are keen to request "tickets" (certificates), and if your husband is changing from tool-making to mining, he might encounter a roadblock.

Read THIS and try to get the hang of it. Then come back with more questions.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lkgirl (Oct 27, 2012)

thank you,

its so easy to get carried away. i went from looking at skilled workers to searching properties in calgary. lol

daydreaming. 

yea you're right. first thing send of cv's to all the jobs he's interested in and take it from there. im sure it'll all fall into place after that. 

toolmakers can work in several fields.
Experienced tool and die makers may become business owners, managers or instructors. With additional training, they may transfer their skills to design and engineering responsibilities. Their skills are also transferable to related occupations such as machinist, mould maker, pattern maker, industrial mechanic (millwright) and CNC programmer.


ill get reading again.

mo


----------



## lkgirl (Oct 27, 2012)

hi does any1 know if my mum will any trouble getting a work visa,
shes 57 and is a home carer. she has no "papers".
would it make a difference if she did a course on caring skills before she goes.
She has enough money to support herself.

mo


----------

